# Ok you who are holding the fairy hostage



## Belinda (Mar 24, 2008)

As that filly fairy has LOST her way to Arkansas !!! But we will not turn away these cute kids..




This is another Bright Day boy he was foal this morning... Also a couple of photo's of the Palomino boy that was born last week now that he is unfolded..


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats...I love the Palomino, is that a Bright baby also????


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry Belinda, I hope to catch the filly fairy and hold her hostage down here for a little while. I have a mare that's teasing me that she's ready; she just won't PUSH!



I want another filly out of her! But once I get my filly, I'll release her to fly to Arkansas! PROMISE!

Cute boys by the way!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Belinda on another nice colt. And that palomino is quite a looker!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations on a very nice colt. Love the palomino colt.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking good! I think they are both cuties!





I don't have the Filly or Colt fairy here.... Just some huge mares! Hoping they are just waiting for the Filly Fariy to make a visit


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations Belinda. They may be boys but they are quite nice and also healthy. I am sure the filly fairy will come back soon.

Mine are waiting for it up here too Lisa. No one is letting go. I have never had mares so wide as I do this year, they are HUGE!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 27, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Sue S (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats on your handsome colts, very nice.


----------

